# Brake dust embedded in rims



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Wife's X3 had a lot of brake dust on the rims. After washing them with soap and water there seems to be some dust "embedded" on the rims. Almost looks like the rims are pitted with dust.

What is the best rim cleaner to get these back to "new" again? I have heard good things about Eagle One but have never tried it.

Thanks in advance.

/Joe


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If they're pitted, the only thing that *might* help is a clay bar. Otherwise, check and see if it's tar.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Nick!

I picked up the Eagle today and it worked great! I believe what I thought was embedded/pitted is just tiny tar spots. Any suggestion for removing them?

I used the eagle on my OEM rims for my 330xi (now winter tires) and they cleaned them right up! Took off the gold petina which had developed. Thought I ruined them but guess not.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Try the Mr. Muscle Magic Eraser. It's great, just don't try it on the regular paint (Don't ask...)
If it's really bad, like a season of PF90 dust, I have used oven cleaner (don't laugh). Spray, leave for 15-20 seconds, wash off. Wear rubber gloves, unless you don't really need fingernails...


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

FireFly said:


> Wife's X3 had a lot of brake dust on the rims. After washing them with soap and water there seems to be some dust "embedded" on the rims. Almost looks like the rims are pitted with dust.
> 
> What is the best rim cleaner to get these back to "new" again? I have heard good things about Eagle One but have never tried it.
> 
> ...


In my experience the new Turtle Wax Platinum Wheel Cleaner is a much better cleaner and less harsh on your rims. It's more soapier than Eagle One. I used to use Eagle One, and it cleaned well, but it seemed to leave the paint on my rims very dry. This made the next coat of brake dust harder to remove.
My .02
Mark :thumbup:


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Once they are clean, putting your choice of wax/sealant on the rims will make future brake dust much easier to wash off, and much less likely to ruin the paint on your rims. The durable synthetics (e.g. Zaino & Klasse) will last longer than others, but the over-the-counter synthetics (e.g. Meguiar's NXT & Mothers Reflections) will do a good job as well.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

After cleaning the wheels to a satisfactory level ( thanks for the clay bar suggestion, Nick), I plan to coat them with some synthetic product. From my very very basic understanding of the Klasse products, it seems that all I would really need is the SG, to form a protective covering that will reduce dust contact with wheel paint. Does adding the Klasse AIO first buy you anything?


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*Effort required?*

Concerning Eagle One or Turtle Wax Cleaner, which is easier to apply? Do they both just spray on? I have been using a sponge and Mother's wash for them and still can't get them clean.

Please weigh in on which is the best wheel cleaner and how to apply as I getting ready to do a reasonably extensive detail on the car.

Also any other wheel cleaners to recommend?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rocky said:


> Also any other wheel cleaners to recommend?


Yes, car shampoo with warm water. I have to admit that I have used various wheel cleaners, but the results with the car shampoo was the same. Wheel cleaners is a waste of money, IMO.

For embedded brake dust Nick wrote the best solution.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Tar should be removed with a solvent type cleaner (and #0000 synthetic steel wool if necessary) and any bonded contaminants or over spray removed with Detailer's Clay, then clean surface with a chemical / polish (Klasse AIO) wash and dry wheel surface thoroughly. 

Once the brake dust has been removed with a 100% acid-free cleaner (P21S Wheel Cleaner) then JonMapply a citrus based (P21S Total Auto Wash) cleaner to the surface, agitate with a boar’s hair wheel brush and rinse off, dry thoroughly and then apply a polymer sealant for protection, this will also make future cleaning easier. A polymer is recommended (Klasse All-In-One or Zoopseal) as it has a higher melting temperature (350oF) compared to Carnauba wax (180oF) a wheel surface will reach a temperature in excess of 120oF due to rotor friction and in excess of 195oF when parked in the sun.

Periodically remove the wheels (one at a time) to enable the back of the wheel, calipers and give better access to the wheel wells. Should the wheel surface have small scratches they can he removed with a mildly abrasive polish.

Caution- avoid metal polishing products that contain anhydrous ammonia, solvents or acids. Ammonia, the related anhydrous chemicals and acids can dissolve zinc, which is often present in aluminum in large quantities, very easily.
JonM


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

If I waxed my wheels with Zaino or Klasse AIO, using Eagle One to clean, is that going to strip the wax also off my wheels.

If this is true, every time I use Eagle one, I would have to re-apply Klasse or Zaino.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I like P21S. I've been using it for years now and I think it's the best thing for brake dust.


----------



## aces219 (May 24, 2005)

I use the Sonus wheel cleaner. Good stuff! I tried Zainoing my wheels but it didn't do much to keep away the brake dust. I just try to give the rims a good washing every couple weeks (the Oxo wheel brush is great for this) and then don't need the wheel cleaner too often. I used it on some nasty brake dust on my other car (Mazda Tribute) and it got a lot of it off, but I had to do 2 passes. Maybe I'll have to try claying the wheels to get the pitted brake dust off.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Bill-SD said:


> I like P21S. I've been using it for years now and I think it's the best thing for brake dust.


Yes, a very good rim cleaner.


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but my search for embedded brake dust didn't find anything specifically more recent.

I use Sonax wheel cleaner which works awesome for 99% of the work, but now my 300M style wheels have caked on / embedded tar on both front rims. 

Are the recommendations in this thread still the best way or is there possibly a new cleaner I can use similar to Sonax that would make it relatively easy to remove the tar without having to remove the wheels?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I would look into Tar-X. It is made by CarPro, which IMO makes some chemicals that are a bit more serious than the OTC types, so do take the time to read instructions and warnings. I personally use 3M adhesive remover, but I would definitely welcome something that is more powerful for tar, as it's by far one of my least favorite things to do in detailing. Check out this thread, lots of other topics, but it does start off with Tar-X and there might be something in the video that is of interest to you.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=720193


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, lots of great info in that thread. Might be just what I was looking for!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

FireFly said:


> Wife's X3 had a lot of brake dust on the rims. After washing them with soap and water there seems to be some dust "embedded" on the rims. Almost looks like the rims are pitted with dust.
> 
> What is the best rim cleaner to get these back to "new" again? I have heard good things about Eagle One but have never tried it.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Sounds to me that the brake dust has baked into the finish not uncommon on cars where rims are not cleaned regularly. The product I use on cars like this in my detail biz is Iron X...it get in and removes the metal deposits in the rims, which is what is baked on it.

Autogeek has it


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, another vote here for P21S or Sonax.

Rinse the wheels,
then spray on Sonax, let it dwell for 10 minutes.
Agitate with brushes and soapy water.
Rinse off, blow dry the wheels/tires with a leaf blower, or towel.

If black wheel dust chunks remain, use some clay.
Klasse AIO works well at sealing the wheels. After Klasse, I'll apply Poorboy's Wheel Sealant, which further protects from brake dust, and it's heat resistant.

This process works well for me. :thumbup:


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Sounds to me that the brake dust has baked into the finish not uncommon on cars where rims are not cleaned regularly. The product I use on cars like this in my detail biz is Iron X...it get in and removes the metal deposits in the rims, which is what is baked on it.
> 
> Autogeek has it


Hey dboy11, this is an old thread I resurrected for the same question. Can I ask you, does Iron X also work to remove the deposits on the exhaust tips as well, or do you use a different product?

I try to wash my car regularly but sometimes go for 3-4 weeks without a wash and this definitely contributed to tar-like deposits on my front rims and exhaust tips.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## 186697 (Mar 21, 2010)

There's a new product called TRIX that combines Iron-X and Tar-X into one. That'd be my first line of offense along with a wheel brush. Sonax Full Effect seems to be very effective as well.


----------



## zeeba3 (May 10, 2008)

For any remaining embedded brake dust an iron removal wheel cleaner (Sonax FE for example) doesn't take care of, Iron X Paste works very well. It can be applied by hand, and it's thick enough where it doesn't run off.

I've found keeping the wheels well protected with a quality sealant (currently using Ultima Paint Guard Plus), you don't need a caustic wheel cleaner. Soap and water on a regular basis does the job.


----------

